# OEM Clutch Prices?



## FireChicken (Sep 11, 2010)

The clutch its starting to make some noise so I'm getting ready to replace it and I'm surprised how much an OEM clutch is for this car. I need suggestions on a good quality OEM clutch kit that won't break the bank. I want the kit with the pressure plate, throw out and pilot bearing etc.
Thanks
-Harry-


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

Alot of people like the ls7 clutch set up,you'll need the clutch disc pressure plate and flywheel for the ls7 get the slave for an f-body and change the fittings.I personally have a monster stg. 3 and would recommend it for anyone who's going to mod the hell out of there car, but stock I would do the ls7.Scoogin ****ey has them cheap.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LS7 clutch but you HAVE to get an LS7 flywheel. It is a great upgrade to stock or lightly modded GTOs. Its a hell of a deal for the price too.


----------



## FireChicken (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow this is very helpful guys thanks but I have a couple most likely dumb questions.

Can I still order the stock throw out and pilot bearings?
Why do I need the f body slave, I thought it was the same trans?
And lastly the LS7 flywheel is just an upgrade and not required for this clutch kit correct?

Thanks

This is it right? GM Factory Replacement Parts 24255748 - GM Performance LS7 Pressure Plate Kit | SDParts - 1-800-456-0211


----------



## damantx (Aug 24, 2010)

The throw out and the slave are one and the same. I'm in the prosses of changing mine and found out why the centerforce I got from JEGS was so cheap compared to all the rest. I went to Tick performance to get my gm f-body P/N: 15046288. one other thing my kit diden't have a tool, so that should be loads of fun to try and find.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The GTO slave has a different bracket then the f-body slave. It also cost 3X as much. For 15 minutes of work you can easily make the f-body slave fit and save a ton of cash.

The LS7 flywheel is required or it won't work.

www.gmpartshouse.com/search.html then search for part ''ls7clutchkit " under Chevy. It should be arround $450. Just get a slave and TO bearing too.


----------



## FireChicken (Sep 11, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> The GTO slave has a different bracket then the f-body slave. It also cost 3X as much. For 15 minutes of work you can easily make the f-body slave fit and save a ton of cash.
> 
> The LS7 flywheel is required or it won't work.
> 
> GM Part Number Search | GM Parts House then search for part ''ls7clutchkit " under Chevy. It should be arround $450. Just get a slave and TO bearing too.


Thats perfect thanks:cheers


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

I also recommend the Tick remote bleeder and a stainless braided clutch line.


----------



## Wilhito (Oct 8, 2009)

Bought my LS7 from three different vendors.

Ebay for LUK LS7 flywheel
LS7 Clutch w/o flywheel from GM Partshouse ( pricematched)
Amazon for F-body slave
$429 shipped
+Remote bleeder from Hendrix
$500 bux out the door.
Don't let anyone fool you, the LS7 stuff is manufactured by LUK.


----------



## damantx (Aug 24, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> *The GTO slave has a different bracket *then the f-body slave. It also cost 3X as much. For 15 minutes of work you can easily make the f-body slave fit and save a ton of cash.
> 
> The LS7 flywheel is required or it won't work.
> 
> GM Part Number Search | GM Parts House then search for part ''ls7clutchkit " under Chevy. It should be arround $450. Just get a slave and TO bearing too.


Its not a different bracket, its a stupid rolled pin that holds in the fitting. You punch the pin out in both slave's and put the fitting from your car onto the new slave. 5 min tops.


----------

